# for Sweetie



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

the sweet lil female urgent pup in GA...RIP....you are free!

I wish we could have saved you!


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

run free sweet angel!


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

awwww I have a foster pup that age (I had three







) it just breaks my heart. I have hugged my little foster girl more today...RIP little one


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)




----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)




----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

Danni, that is really lovely.

R.I.P sweet girl, and all the others who crossed with you today.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Danni


Very beautiful tribute for her- thanks Danni!


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

Somehow knowing she suffered and was still in the shelter when she died makes me feel worse.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

you can choose your thoughts. please concentrate on the thought that she is not suffering anymore, and CHOOSE to not think the negative thoughts. replace the negative with the positive, hard to see it as positive right now maybe, but she isn't suffering anymore. so hard to find those positives, i know, especially when you do rescue.

romeosmom, i am in no way minimizing the pain you feel about this little one and i know you are sincere in your wishes that you could have helped her. rescue is so heartbreaking.

yes danni, that's a beautiful tribute. i cry every day on this board, but always come back because there's so much work to be done.

many blessings to you all who try to help these dear souls on a daily (hourly???) basis.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

thanks katieliz. 

Parvo is just an awful way for her to go. Like danni said, I wish we could have donated her shots. 

I have made a local donation in sweetie's memory. 

I have lots of respect and admiration for those who volunteer and do rescue- I know it can be heartbreaking.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

thanks katieliz. 

Parvo is just an awful way for her to go. Like danni said, I wish we could have donated her shots. 

I have made a local donation in sweetie's memory. 

I have lots of respect and admiration for those who volunteer and do rescue- I know it can be heartbreaking.


----------

